# FPE Stab Lock Panels



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JeremyMrSparky said:


> .......Any panel more than 30 years old should be replaced.I recommend 25yrs.


Empirical evidence, please.


----------



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

Those Pushmatics are built like tanks and bolt on breakers makes them better too.

Here is one I replaced from a 100+ year old home and did a rewire too.


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

Had FPE panel in lakehouse we bought in '11. Tripped a couple of times when saw bound cutting some ply. Last year flipped light switch and surface junction box sparked, never tripped. Had a local sparky up there put in a 100A Square D. $500 Cheap insurance. My sparky told me of many instances of having to buy new ***** because of FPE's.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

11678 said:


> My sparky told me of many instances of having to buy new ***** because of FPE's.


No, he has to buy new ***** because of his own laziness/stupidity. 
That's like blaming the gun when you shoot yourself in the foot. :whistling


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Homeinspector said:


> Do you mind FPE if it is not stab lock? Some electricians I know don't even mind stab lock as long as it was "lubed up" properly


In my world "Stab-Loc" *is* FPE.
What are you referring to?


----------

